# Throwing Knives



## Lisa (May 2, 2006)

So who here has them and likes to throw them?

My daughter has a set, I don't know how good they are but this summer it is one of my "to do" things to set up a place in the back yard and practice.  I am just afraid I will end up being as good as OZZY was in that one episode of "The Osbournes" (anyone see that, it was hilarious!  )

Here is a link on throwing knives.

What do you use to thow at?


----------



## lenatoi (May 2, 2006)

I teach knife throwing to scouts. It's lots of fun, but I think ultimatly impractical. Who wants to give up their weapon?


----------



## Flying Crane (May 2, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> So who here has them and likes to throw them?
> 
> My daughter has a set, I don't know how good they are but this summer it is one of my "to do" things to set up a place in the back yard and practice. I am just afraid I will end up being as good as OZZY was in that one episode of "The Osbournes" (anyone see that, it was hilarious!  )
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you're like, the coolest mom in the world!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 2, 2006)

I have several from the very cheap to a couple good but faily expensive ones.  Truth be told I have been throwing knives sence i first got my hands on a stright blade, and it never really mattered what it was I would try to throw it .


----------



## KenpoTex (May 2, 2006)

I enjoy the "fun" aspect of knife throwing but I don't feel that it has any real value for self-defense.  I actually used to be pretty good, my father and I were in a frontier reenactment group so we did a lot of knife and tomohawk throwing.  I haven't done any for the last several years since I live in an apartment (I don't think my neighbors would appreciate me throwing knives out in the courtyard )


----------



## The Lorax (May 2, 2006)

I've been meaning to get into it, but they're not allowed in the dorms here, so I've got to wait a bit.

I believe it's got a bit of SD value, more for distraction purposes than doing any real damage.  It's pretty much the same as throwing any other heavy object at an attacker, if it hits them it'll hurt, if you miss, there's still a chance that you've distracted them enough to get away.

From a practical and legal view however, I think they're a bad idea.  There's not many everyday uses for them, as the blades dont hold an edge well, so it's hard to justify carrying them.  You could throw a regular knife, but only if you've got more than one, you dont want to lose your only weapon.


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2006)

I am not considering throwing knives for self defence at all, just more of an entertainment.  If the person who is attacking or going to attack me is far enough away for me to throw a knife at them, I would rather turn and run like hell to get out of there and away from them. 



			
				Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Wow, you're like, the coolest mom in the world!



LOL!  Yeah, sometimes maybe, sometimes not.


----------



## stickarts (May 3, 2006)

A friend sent me a set and I have been itching to start throwing them. As the weather is better here now, I plan to get outside this weekend and start throwing!


----------



## rutherford (May 3, 2006)

Some good stuff in this thread about targets:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31701

I took the winter off because I don't have anyplace to throw indoors.  When I started this spring I found that my formerly "best" throw had become my worst.  I really like throwing, because it's a good way for me to find tension in my movement.


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link Rutherford, don't know how I missed it!

Well my hope is this weekend to build something to throw at, I will try and get pics posted, unless I do really really bad and maim something...totally by accident of course :uhyeah:


----------

